# House of the Dragon: Trailer stimmt auf die Episode 3 ein



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. September 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *House of the Dragon: Trailer stimmt auf die Episode 3 ein* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.


Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.


__ Zurück zum Artikel: House of the Dragon: Trailer stimmt auf die Episode 3 ein


----------



## SirMarc (4. September 2022)

Hab gut geschlafen dabei,  also zum original ist House of the Dragon Langweilig.
Naja die Herr der Ringe Serie auch langweilig hab gestern beide Teile geschaut.


----------

